# taglio



## azuraw

Bonjour,

*Taglio*
come si indica in francese la quantità di tessuto necessaria per un abito?, "coupe"?
da Treccani:
 (Quantità di tessuto occorrente per la confezione di un abito o di un altro indumento): un t. di stoffa inglese per vestito da uomo.


Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Azuraw, 
"Coupe", hai ragione, ma in francese non rappresenta necessariamente la quantità di tessuto occorrente per la confezione di un capo d'abbigliamento (vedi *QUI*). Quando ero bambino, mia madre andava in negozio a comprare "une coupe", allora più spesso chiamato in Belgio "un coupon", ma specificava sempre l'uso o il metraggio voluto, insomma come nell'esempio della Treccani. 
Ormai, tempi andati...


----------



## azuraw

Grazie matoupaschat,
forse coupon veniva usato in modo idiomatico?Il Larousse traduce _coupon (reste d'étoffe) _ con scampolo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì, "coupon" doveva essere un uso regionale. Penso che sia stato da intendere come un diminutivo di "coupe", perché il "coupon" era solo una piccola parte che si prelevava dal rotolo di tessuto che faceva più metri .
Ciao


----------



## azuraw

Il Larousse dice che _coupon_ significa anche _rouleau d'étoffe, s_i usa effetivamente con questa accezione?


----------



## matoupaschat

Credo di sì, in quanto attualmente il "rouleau d'étoffe" è una parte (più importante) della "pièce" cioè (tra altri significati) l'intera unità di tessuto che viene scaricata dal telaio dopo tessitura e può misurare qualche decina di metri. Il coupon sarebbe in questo caso un taglio venduto dal grossista al dettagliante che la rivende al metro ai suoi clienti. 
Abbiamo avuto poco fa una discussione fin troppo accesa sul argomento. Vedi *QUI*


----------



## azuraw

Grazie , matoupaschat,


----------

